# Drag and drop not working for Sonuscore Orchestra Complete 2



## M4P (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi, I was wondering if anybody could help me. I am using Sonuscore The orchestra complete 2 in Kontakt with Sonar X2 as a DAW. Unfortunately, I can’t get the drag & drop function to work. I can see that midi has successfully recorded in the Orchestra 2 but I can’t drag the contents onto the midi tracks in my DAW. I have tried ‘enable midi output’ in the options and ‘ Send midi to the outside world‘ (script generated notes) to see if any of this will make a difference – but it doesn’t. (I realise these functions are to send midi out of Kontakt). I have also tried all of this using Kontakt in Protools but nothing works. By the way, I’m using PC. I can usually sort most issues on my own but this has truly beaten me and I’m at the end of my tether. Can someone please advise me? I would really appreciate it. Thank you for your time.


----------

